# Here we go - Fare reductions looming in Burlington, VT



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Well it was only a matter of time I guess. They are testing the waters to cut fares in my market (which does not even come close to the big cities in demand). Did they do it this way in other cities first?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like VT needs to get in on the #UBERSTRIKE immediately. You have about two weeks to come together and tell Travis to stick it up his ass.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

This is the way it works.. next those guaranteed rates will go lower.. and lower.. till they are gone. then you are stuck with the crap rate they have.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber: "We're sorry. You did not qualify for the guaranteed hourly rates. Your averages are as follows: 
Peak period: 1.8 trips per hour. Requires at least 2 trips/hour
Busy period: 0.9 trips per hour. Requires at least 1 trip/hour
Regular period: 2.3 trips per hour. Qualify!

As you can see, you did not maintain the required trips per hour during Peak and Busy Periods.

But you still managed to work 24hours every day and made lots of money!

Uber on!"


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah I had to agree to a new fee schedule in the app tonight. I would say this is the first screwjob. They say lower rates lead to higher earnings, but that can't possibly be true as it takes more trips and that means more gas and wear and tear.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's what we call Uber math. It's lies, deception, and propaganda. They think we're just a bunch of stupid morons. 

Get used to it my friend, it doesn't get any better and I'll mention the strike again. We have to start somewhere so Uber OFF Oct. 16-18th. Spread the word and read these Forums.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber's,"Safe Ride Fee", is increasing and the, "fare Rates", are decreasing, ie. fall reductions, in order to increase trips per hour and our earnings. Are you kidding me ! We are already getting, bent over.
Work more, for less. When did that philosophy ever pay off ?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber never says who gets the "more earnings" here is a hint. It ain't you.

If you had no down time in an hour, how is lowering rates going to give you more minutes in a hour to haul a pax around?


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah, as for the strike, I understand the premise but the person behind it is a fraud and not even a driver anymore. Also some of the demands are ridiculous. Stick to raising fares and allowing tipping and you will have a stronger case.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> They think we're just a bunch of stupid morons.


Sadly, some here are


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Sadly, some here are


Most are. Enough that they keep lowering rates and drivers keep logging in. at some point they will find the bottom. but they have not found it yet.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

Rates lower in VT does suck. But I'm hoping we can be busier in Burlington. Last night was one of my busiest ever in 1 month with Über. I'm curious if it was lower rates or more passengers due to UVM Alumni weekend. Most of my riders were alumni. One thing we can do is sell the riders our rider codes. I shared 3 codes with non Über riders. More riders meNs less down time. Even with it as busy as it was last night I still only managed 2 rides per hour.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

I logged on to the rider app and it confirmed lower rates are here to stay. The days of $2 per mile are gone. Yeah I had a decent amount of rides last night but I definitely didn't do as well compared to past weeks. Additionally we almost never surge more than a minute or so at a time. Yeah 2 rides an hour seems about right.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And if you're not willing to stand up against Uber during #UberStrike because you're hung up on some dude that has NOTHING to do with our cause, (He's only the one that got the ball rolling) I don't feel sorry for you. Continue to take it in the ass and stop complaining about it. It only gets worse. Maybe time for you to get another a gig or stand up against these pricks. Your choice.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber_Saab said:


> Rates lower in VT does suck. But I'm hoping we can be busier in Burlington. Last night was one of my busiest ever in 1 month with Über. I'm curious if it was lower rates or more passengers due to UVM Alumni weekend. Most of my riders were alumni. One thing we can do is sell the riders our rider codes. I shared 3 codes with non Über riders. More riders meNs less down time. Even with it as busy as it was last night I still only managed 2 rides per hour.


Make it while you can cause when the students leave it will die.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Make it while you can cause when the students leave it will die.


I am probably going to be deactivated by then anyway. No matter what I do my ratings are on a slow slide downward.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> And if you're not willing to stand up against Uber during #UberStrike because you're hung up on some dude that has NOTHING to do with our cause, (He's only the one that got the ball rolling) I don't feel sorry for you. Continue to take it in the ass and stop complaining about it. It only gets worse. Maybe time for you to get another a gig or stand up against these pricks. Your choice.


I don't know if you are aware - the economy in VT is non existent so it would be difficult to get another gig.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

eyewall said:


> I am probably going to be deactivated by then anyway. No matter what I do my ratings are on a slow slide downward.


They don't worry about the score until you have 500 rides in. At least that is what they told me.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> They don't worry about the score until you have 500 rides in. At least that is what they told me.


They lied..

some dude lasted 2 weeks and got deactivated at 4.5 I think it was. he just posted in the past week.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah my shits taken a dive between yesterday and today and I don't give two shits. My one day says 5.0 and my 7 day says 4.7 something. Yesterday it was 4.85 and my over all is 4.84. Who cares?

Then I get this text from Goober telling me I'm in the top blah, blah, blah of drivers in the Phx. market. lol

I don't think they have a clue and I also think the ratings are manipulated by Goober.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> They lied..
> 
> some dude lasted 2 weeks and got deactivated at 4.5 I think it was. he just posted in the past week.


I think I read that one - you only know 1/2 of the story, depending on the region if they don't need drivers they can change/lower their ceiling.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

After 275 rides total I am at 4.78 overall.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I don't know if you are aware - the economy in VT is non existent so it would be difficult to get another gig.


^^^
That must be why Bernie Sanders is gettin the flock outta Dodge.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That must be why Bernie Sanders is gettin the flock outta Dodge.


He'll do to the USofA what he did to VT...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

eyewall said:


> After 275 rides total I am at 4.78 overall.


You're still higher than me!!!
I get 5.0 weeks and then 4.71 - I'm a 4.74 ha ha
And proud of it!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> He'll do to the USofA what he did to VT...


Yeah when the NY, CT, MA, NJ folks went up there and bought all that beautiful land up there real cheap they brought their liberal looms with them. They have ruined the state. It used to be a great place to live - no more.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue flight.. They leave the shit hole they created and then demand the same shit that created the shit hole they left.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Blue flight.. They leave the shit hole they created and then demand the same shit that created the shit hole they left.


Wow! Blue flight, very succinct.
I don't mean to categorize all liberals - these are far, far left and they have ruined the state. Don't know if I could ever live there again.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Wow! Blue flight, very succinct.
> I don't mean to categorize all liberals - these are far, far left and they have ruined the state. Don't know if I could ever live there again.


I figure if I just stay in my blue state it'll turn red once they all leave down I35 to TX.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I figure if I just stay in my blue state it'll turn red once they all leave down I35 to TX.


So it will just be you and all the Muslims.
Did I just say that? (No offense to all the good ones.)


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> So it will just be you and all the Muslims.
> Did I just say that? (No offense to all the good ones.)


ya know.. now that you put it that way...

Can I uber in Billings MT?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Burlington is a unique maeket. $1.60 a mile is still good enough to work with. Ridership will increase. You may actually earn more money. 

But when I say Burlington is unique, I mean it's self contained and small enough that you could get word out to just about every driver if you needed to. Burlington is also very progressive politically. 

The perfect place for a driver association or better yet a driver cooperative. 

If someone started a driver organization they could send press releases to wcax and the freepress. All the radio stations. You could start a union and really have power over uber in your market.

Although $ 1.60 a mile 25 cents a minute isn't that bad.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

eyewall said:


> Yeah, as for the strike, I understand the premise but the person behind it is a fraud and not even a driver anymore. Also some of the demands are ridiculous. Stick to raising fares and allowing tipping and you will have a stronger case.


Forget about who started the strike initiative, the principals are:

1) Don't get run over by Uber. They are "nothing" without drivers

2) If we are independent contractors, we have to negotiate our rate otherwise we are employees and we need "Workers Compensation, Insurance and set a minimum wage"

They have to pick what they want to be. Contractors or Employers.

They have to talk to us, the drivers and negotiate.

Uber is putting nothing on the line.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

We want to negotiate these points: Or we have *STOP* driving.

**$7.00* minimum local ride,

**$1.75* per mile

**$0.45* per min.

*At least *$2.25 *to start the ride

**Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance* called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

** Add Tipping option* - Tipping is not UBER's business.

**Uber commission/referral* charge to be only *2%* to UBER or others.

**Out of State ride *to be charged as "round trip".

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise _*NO drivers.*_


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> We want to negotiate these points: Or we have *STOP* driving.
> 
> **$7.00* minimum local ride,
> 
> ...


Put the pipe down... crack is whack.

I'd settle for the tip option and 1.70/mile...

Cancelling rides is lame and a dick move. Didn't mommy every teach you 'Do unto others...'


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

run26912 said:


> Put the pipe down... crack is whack.
> 
> I'd settle for the tip option and 1.70/mile...
> 
> Cancelling rides is lame and a dick move. Didn't mommy every teach you 'Do unto others...'


Anything is better than what you are getting now. More is better....

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by *Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

_We need to call the attention of all new drivers._


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Forget about who started the strike initiative, the principals are:
> 
> 1) Don't get run over by Uber. They are "nothing" without drivers
> 
> ...


Vermont is a different kind of market. If one person steps up to organize they could really get something going there. It's small enough that every driver could know each other. It's would be relatively easy to start a real driver association up there. If Vermonters call for a protest against uber, almost every driver would support it. There are people chomping at the bit to protest a 51 billion dollar company that exploits it's work force.

Vermont and especially Burlington is not like other places in America.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I figure if I just stay in my blue state it'll turn red once they all leave down I35 to TX.


I'm not worried about the Minnesotans, it's the Californians that that concern me.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Burlington is a unique maeket. $1.60 a mile is still good enough to work with. Ridership will increase. You may actually earn more money.
> 
> But when I say Burlington is unique, I mean it's self contained and small enough that you could get word out to just about every driver if you needed to. Burlington is also very progressive politically.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the drivers in Detroit are crying a river for you.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I'm not worried about the Minnesotans, it's the Californians that that concern me.


You should worry.. Their "Minnesota nice" comes out of someone else's pocket.

I am not a native Minnesotan.. I am from the south but I like snow...


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah my shits taken a dive between yesterday and today and I don't give two shits. My one day says 5.0 and my 7 day says 4.7 something. Yesterday it was 4.85 and my over all is 4.84. Who cares?
> 
> Then I get this text from Goober telling me I'm in the top blah, blah, blah of drivers in the Phx. market. lol
> 
> I don't think they have a clue and I also think the ratings are manipulated by Goober.


That happened to me as well. Took a huge hit on rating from students from UVM because I refused to be disrespected and refused to take more than 4 pax. Then uber sent me the same email 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah UVM students all seem to think they can fit 5-6 PAX into my Saab. Sorry, I'm not taking more than 4. But here's a $20 free ride coupon your extra passengers can use to get another Uber driver in Burlington to get you where you need to go. I've had now 4 of my "first rider" cards used now and earned money all while getting more students signed up and putting money in my fellow drivers pockets.


----------

